# Will jetzt 4.1 Boxensystem nutzen



## JohnDoe (14. April 2002)

Hallo, alle zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich hatte mit meiner Soundkarte (Muse XL) bis jetzt nur 2 Boxen genutzt. Nun habe ich mir ein 4.1 System zugelegt. Die Muse XL bietet einen Front und einen Rear-Ausgang. Die Boxen habe ich korrekt aufgebaut. Aber ich kann nicht EAX wählen. Oder welche Einstellungen ermöglichen den Rund-Um-Klang?
Als zweites möchte ich gerne Wissen, wie ich den Bass mit dem Subwoofer optimieren kann.
Bei Serious Sam beispielsweise ist der Bass zwar in Ordnung, aber die Stimmen durch den Bass schwer zu verstehen.

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## DarkLordSilver (18. April 2002)

*najo..........*

ich glaib du hast vergessen n' kabel am digitalausgang anzustecken...


----------

